# New Project, A Teardrop Camper



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

My wife and I have been talking about building a Teardrop Camper for about two years now and we finally are making it happen. We bought a 4' x 8' trailer from Tractor Supply last week end and I have been working on it all week when it's not pouring rain here. the pictures are of the progress so far. I hope to have it done by October to take it to Alabama for a Teardrop gathering. We bought plans from Big Woody's Campers in Wisconsin. Bigwoodycampers.com. We are using Birch plywood for the sides and trim, Aluminum for the top and Galley Hatch, and Oak for the cabinets inside the sleeping area and Galley. The outside of the sides will have about 8-10 coats of Spar Poly sprayed on. The Inside and cabinets about 4 coats. I am hoping to get the Aluminum from a company owned by the place I work for, They put coatings on metal and Alum. for others, so they may have scraps big enough. I figure I can build this for under $2,000. I will be posting more pictures as I progress. The deck bottom was sprayed with Automotive undercoating but I added more protection by using Ice and watershield, which is very thick and strong. The floor will be insulated with some 1-1/2" pink foam insulation I had left from the shop. Also the roof will be insulated. Hopefully I can work outside today, if not I'll work in the shop getting parts for the cabinets ready. The first picture shows what I started with, the second shows what it should look like when it's finished. the cabinets in the galley will be different though.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Ron:

That looks like fun. I did not know that they were available as kits. We have several around this neck of the woods and I thought they were all store bought. It will be interesting to watch this happen. Be sure to post how you make the templates for the trim. I need to see how someone else makes large templates.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Fun from start to finish..planning, making, then traveling. What a nifty idea & project


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RStaron said:


> My wife and I have been talking about building a Teardrop Camper for about two years now and we finally are making it happen. We bought a 4' x 8' trailer from Tractor Supply last week end and I have been working on it all week when it's not pouring rain here. the pictures are of the progress so far. I hope to have it done by October to take it to Alabama for a Teardrop gathering. We bought plans from Big Woody's Campers in Wisconsin. Bigwoodycampers.com. We are using Birch plywood for the sides and trim, Aluminum for the top and Galley Hatch, and Oak for the cabinets inside the sleeping area and Galley. The outside of the sides will have about 8-10 coats of Spar Poly sprayed on. The Inside and cabinets about 4 coats. I am hoping to get the Aluminum from a company owned by the place I work for, They put coatings on metal and Alum. for others, so they may have scraps big enough. I figure I can build this for under $2,000. I will be posting more pictures as I progress. The deck bottom was sprayed with Automotive undercoating but I added more protection by using Ice and watershield, which is very thick and strong. The floor will be insulated with some 1-1/2" pink foam insulation I had left from the shop. Also the roof will be insulated. Hopefully I can work outside today, if not I'll work in the shop getting parts for the cabinets ready. The first picture shows what I started with, the second shows what it should look like when it's finished. the cabinets in the galley will be different though.


Sounds like a fun project, Ron.

James


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

Great project, Don,

The wifey and I have been talking all about it all morning. Looks very doable and affordable. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks all. Ron not exactly a kit but some do sell precut sides and doors. The plans for mine are on a cd and the "templates are on a paper sheet,to lay out on the plywood sides and trace to the plywood. The trim is cut to the outside curve of the sides and then scribed 2" in for the inside cut, the wife added the trim through the center and around the door, not sure how I'll do that yet. The trim will be cut out of a full sheet of plywood. It is a fun project, just wish I had a place indoors to work on it, not a lot of fun working on it and getting drenched from rain although today it is nice and sunny. I'll need a lot of weekends like this to cut and spray the sides. Max it is very doable and affordable mine won't cost a lot because I have all the oak for the cabinets, all the insulation and if I get the aluminum at scrap price that will save a lot. Well have to get back at it, starting to run wires now. Will post pictures later.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Perfect,Now if I can just find a place for her to sleep?


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Tommy, I guess you will have to bring a tent also.
I just finished the 110v wiring in the floor and finished the floor. Now I have to cut the sides. First I need to cut the lawn, then back to the teardrop.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> Perfect,Now if I can just find a place for her to sleep?


It will be tight quarters for sleeping, only 46-1/2" wide and 6' long sleeping area. Can't be claustrophobic to sleep in one of these.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

As someone that spent most of his working life patolling camp grounds I like this projects.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

So the sleeping area is restricted by the fenders is what I,m seeing. If thats so I wonder if by making the sleeping area a little taller in ride height you couldn,t expand it over the tires. Might give a more stable ride if it wouldn,t make it top heavy,maybe?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

How would IL go about titling that thing? Recon? 

cool project however it be titled...


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

Here in Washington, you can title a homemade trailer if you have all the receipts for the materials.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Ron,

Is that solid (single) conductor wire you're using for your trailer lights? If it is, I'd transition to stranded wire, at least for the part that leaves the camper and goes to the car plug. 

Solid wire is best for use in places where it will not be called on to do much flexing. Even as ductile as copper is, with enough flexing it will break. That's why extension cords are made from stranded wire.

Jim


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Tommy, It could be made wider and longer by getting a 5' wide by 10' long trailer. But that would mean special order 10' sheets of plywood. I'll be towing with a 2008 Chevy HHR. Trying to keep it as light as possible, Under 1500# loaded. Higher floor and sides would make it top heavy, but one could build it as large as you want, only limited by the size and width of the axle you use. I figure mine will weigh in at around 900 to 1,000 pounds without any supplies. The trailer frame was 190#, when we bought it. I'll weigh it when I'm finished to see where it is.

Bill, I think it will be titled as a home built. I tittled a utility trailer I made from an old Scotty camper as Homebuilt, only needed a vin number I believe I used the vin number of the Scotty. The trailer is titled now as a utility trailer.

Jim, The wiring I put on is for 110v power in the camper. The trailer is all ready wired for the turn signal/stop lights. There won't be much flexing of this wire once installed. Thanks for your concern though. The 12 volt wiring will be automotive wire because there will be some flexing at the Galley hatch for overhead lights in the galley.


----------



## Watersports (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello Ron, 

Awesome project! Please keep the pictures coming as you progress.

John


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

That is really awesome! Nothing like a home project that is used for years to come. It would be too small for the Mrs., me and the dog. By the time I would get our fishing stuff in, we would have to sleep outside.
Question: is the trailer *certified* by any agency?


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Knothead47 said:


> That is really awesome! Nothing like a home project that is used for years to come. It would be too small for the Mrs., me and the dog. By the time I would get our fishing stuff in, we would have to sleep outside.
> Question: is the trailer *certified* by any agency?


John, yes it is, I'll have to check the label as to what agency. I bought it at a Tractor Supply store about 20 miles from where I live. The store even filled out and sent in to the state the paper work for the title and plates as a utility trailer, before we left with it. I am working on cutting out the sides and will post pics later.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Well today I was able to cut out the sides of the teardrop, also the doors. The first picture is me cutting out the pattern. the next two are of cutting out the shape in the plywood. Both pieces are clamped together so the outside of the camper walls are facing each other. once they were cut I sanded the edges with a belt sander to get a smooth curve and so both pieces are the same. If I was doing this to build and sell, as in multiple trailers, I would have made a template and used a router. The next pic shows the curve of the Galley end of the trailer. The next two the side on the the trailer. Then I cut the door out. Then the side on the trailer with the door cut out. The last shows the sides on the trailer, one door cut out and the other needs to be cut. You can see that it is starting to take shape now. I have to sand the inside edges of the door openings and the edges of the doors yet.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been interested in building one of these for several years now. Unfortunately, LOML's idea of camping is a bad night at the Hampton Inn and Suites, so I can't justify it. However, It's very interesting to see your posts and pictures. Keep 'em coming, please.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

hilltopper46 said:


> I've been interested in building one of these for several years now. Unfortunately, LOML's idea of camping is a bad night at the Hampton Inn and Suites, so I can't justify it. However, It's very interesting to see your posts and pictures. Keep 'em coming, please.


I know what you mean, Tony we've been doing that for the last 3 yrs. since we sold our 24' Coachman travel trailer, and we both miss camping a lot. We both grew up camping a lot. We had been talking about doing this for 2 yrs now. It's been a lot of fun working on it this last week, except for all the rain. things will slow down now as I have to spray the sides with Spar poly.Spraying on the 7 to 10 coats of poly on the outside of the side is going to take a long time, at the moment I can only spray outside and the weather has NOT been co-operating! I did layout the trim work on one piece of plywood after dinner tonight to see how it will look. LOML gave it the OK so I'll be cutting that out as the weather permits during the week. Next Saturday we are going to Kankakee State park to visit with some other teardrop campers, so we can get some hints and ideas for our galley area. If I can't work outside on the trim this week I'll work in the shop on parts for the sleeping area. Overhead cabinets, and cabinets over the foot area. I can't wait to start making the face frames and doors for the cabinets. Tony, are you any where near Chippewa Falls, WI ? I have a lot of relatives that live about 30 miles east of there.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just read this thread, I been wanting to do this for some time but health and time issues have always been in the way.

Looks like you have alread gotten a big start on it.

Here is a file I got some time ago it is the article from Mechanix Illistrated September 1947; thought you would like to see it.

Keep the pictures comming.


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

Nice progress, Ron,

Excellent pic's. Very interesting and a great project. We'll be watching.


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

hilltopper46 said:


> However, It's very interesting to see your posts and pictures. Keep 'em coming, please.


- same here, been following this thread since it started (subscribed). 

- no desire to own/build one myself, but viewed all the BigWoody pics from your link and look forward to the continuing build saga. 

- ebill <- HIE camper.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Max and Danny. I have seen that article and several others also. That article gives a pretty basic idea how to build one.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Later tonight I may try to make a template to route the curves at the top of the doors and door openings smooth and clean up the shop a little.So there may not be pics for a couple of days, but I'll keep them coming as I go along .


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great project and progress made thus far. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Just so you all know I did use the router on this project and will use it more on the cabinets. Here are a couple of pics of the templates I made last night to clean up the arched top of the door and doorway for the sides on the trailer.I made them with1/4" hardboard, cut out with the bandsaw and sanded with the oscillating drum sander and touched up with a 1/4 sheet palm sander. I used my brand new guide bushings I just got in the mail on Monday. They are the Shop Fox bought at Amazon.com. I used a 1" bushing and a 1/2" bit, they worked great. Bad storms here tonight so I won't get much done tonight but I do need to figure out how I'm going to clean up the inside curve of the trim pieces I need to cut.If anyone has any ideas they would be appreciated, see the pic of what the finished trailer will look like, it's the dark coloring on the pic. the LOML designed the trim for our trailer. She is always challenging me on what I'm capable of doing.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Happy 4th of July everyone!!! Here are some pics of templates I used to route the inside edges of the door openings on the sides of the Teardrop. I did this during the week and got the sides ready to spray on the Spar Poly. I will post what I accomplished today, later.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Right back atcha Ron.. Happy 4th!!

the project is looking great!! 

bill


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Boy you're quick, Ron. Looking good!


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Not that quick, Jim. But I do have about 65 hrs. on this project so far, in 3 weeks, most of it on weekends. I set up to spray the poly on today and did 3 coats on the outside part of the sides and while they were drying I cut out the trim pieces and sanded part of them. I am getting a little bit of orange peel on the poly so I'll sand the sides down a little in the morning and then thin the poly a little and hopefully get a couple of coats on tomorrow. Then I'll finish sanding the trim pieces and maybe the wife will stain them. It's suppose to rain Mon. thru Wednesday, so I won't be able to spray until next weekend, hopefully. During the week I'll have to work on the doors, getting them cut to final size and sanded. I can't spay them until I get the windows and cut the openings. I'm hoping to get the teardrop all done before October so we can take it to a Teardrop gathering in Alabama the first weekend of Oct.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are the pics of the trim. I clamped the plywood together, good side in and cut both pieces together, this way I got no chipping on the good side, the tape on the top kept chipping to a minimum. I set up a guide and used the router to clean up the straight strip in the center, worked great. The inside curve I just took a belt sander to. The transition curve I used a drill and 2" drum sander to smooth out.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

These last three pic show the sides standing up. I can't wait until the trim is stained and put up against the sides, to see what it will look like!!! So far it looks like we'll use MinWax Gunstock stain. It should make a good contrast.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great progress Ron. Looking forward to more pics and see how it turns out.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks all. I just sprayed on the fourth coat of poly. I thinned it a little, looks a lot better. Took a little sanding to get the previous coat smooth, but worth it. My wife picked up some sample stains this morning and we decided on Varathane's Traditional Cherry stain for the trim so she went back to get a can. I'll have to work on finishing the trim pieces while the poly is drying. If I get them sanded we can stain them today, if the rain holds out until late tonight. Maybe I can get another coat or two of poly on the sides also. It's 87 deg. and sunny right now but it feels like 100.


----------



## janese (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey Hon!
Surprise! You are doing a fantastic job and I knew you could do this. I am still working on the Buffalo prints. This is going to be so much fun and it will be so rewarding to you when you get this project finished. Of course I get to do the decorating! hee hee! 
Love Ya, Janese


----------



## kned93 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey Dad, It is looking good. I am sure it will look really nice when you get it done. Just like all your projects you make. Well Love you and mom and can't wait to see you soon..... Love,
Dawn


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Well I got the outside of the teardrop sides sprayed with 10 coats of spar poly, now I have to spray the inside/other side of them. I will only put on 4 or 5 coats. Hope I can get that done before vacation, so the poly will cure before we get back. The build should go a little faster then. I also got some good news about the alum. for the roof today. The company I work for owns another company that puts coatings on metal and I asked if they might have " roll ends or pieces that are left overs or scrap. Well one of the owners brought my a small sample piece of a black coated piece of alum. and asked if that was ok. he said they had about a roll of 100' and he would have them cut 2 ten foot pieces for me. Of course I said that would be GREAT. He said he would let me know when it was ready to pick up. That just made my day!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Awsome sounds like it will make the roof sound for you. 

Your lucky that stuff is expensive.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the rest of the Staron family, Janese and Dawn.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ron finally took time to read your project to date, great project, The side finish looks outstanding, really looking forward to seeing it all come together. Job well done.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Jerry. We'll be out your way for a day or two some time in the next week or two. Going to pay a visit with my brother in Cummings.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Well I picked up the Alum today. I got two pieces 4'x10' long black coating on one side. Looks real nice and they only charged me $30.00 for it. What a deal!!!! I sprayed on the first coat of poly on the inside side of the sides, I hope I can get another coat on tonight and two coats on tomorrow. Then They will cure while we are on vacation. I can't wait to attach the sides onto the floor and start getting it together. With the Alum on hand I should be able to get it done by the end of Sept. like I had hoped to.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Well after about a month of not being able to spray on the poly. The heat and humidity was not allowing it to dry properly. I sprayed on a couple of coats this week. Well Saturday morning I spayed on what I had hoped to be the finish coat, the person who owned the house next door was there to do some work on it and started a fire to burn wood scraps and some evergreen trimmings. Just as the fire flared up a gust of wind came and I had ashes all over the fresh poly. My wife and I quickly got the sides indoors to finish dying. Now I'll have to wet sand out all the ashes and spray them again. I Hope I can get this part of the project done this next weekend.


----------



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

RStaron said:


> My wife and I have been talking about building a Teardrop Camper for about two years now and we finally are making it happen. We bought a 4' x 8' trailer from Tractor Supply last week end and I have been working on it all week when it's not pouring rain here. the pictures are of the progress so far. I hope to have it done by October to take it to Alabama for a Teardrop gathering. We bought plans from Big Woody's Campers in Wisconsin. Bigwoodycampers.com. We are using Birch plywood for the sides and trim, Aluminum for the top and Galley Hatch, and Oak for the cabinets inside the sleeping area and Galley. The outside of the sides will have about 8-10 coats of Spar Poly sprayed on. The Inside and cabinets about 4 coats. I am hoping to get the Aluminum from a company owned by the place I work for, They put coatings on metal and Alum. for others, so they may have scraps big enough. I figure I can build this for under $2,000. I will be posting more pictures as I progress. The deck bottom was sprayed with Automotive undercoating but I added more protection by using Ice and watershield, which is very thick and strong. The floor will be insulated with some 1-1/2" pink foam insulation I had left from the shop. Also the roof will be insulated. Hopefully I can work outside today, if not I'll work in the shop getting parts for the cabinets ready. The first picture shows what I started with, the second shows what it should look like when it's finished. the cabinets in the galley will be different though.


Great Job


----------



## SnoSheriff (Oct 2, 2011)

Ron, did you finish building your camper? I'm thinking about building one as well...


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

No I haven't. Because I have to Do most of the work outside, the weather has not cooperated very much this year, I haven't worked on it at all. Also this year my brother in-law came out to help my wife take care of their mother, he is a retired carpenter, he has been helping us remodel our house and doing most of the work. This has been a very big help for us and right now the house is more important than the Teardrop. I do plan on working on it next year and plan on finishing it before next winter.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*They are everywhere?*

Hi Ron,

In July I was on holidays up the north coast of NSW and saw this trailer.

This made me wonder how you were going with your trailer.

Glad this thread popped up again.


----------

